# Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juni 2009)

genau,

das mit dem IF würde ich auch immer als kombi mit stativaufnahmen empfehlen  - ob selbstportrait oder makrofotografie 

[OT]@ Testpilot, bei mir wirds übrigens das Canon EF 50mm 1.4 USM eben für Portaritaufnahmen gedacht und bei dir ?[/OT]


----------



## Testpilot (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*

[OT]Also Portrait aufnahmen mache ich, wenn, mit dem Standard 18/55er. USM / IS  habe ich nicht ist mir zu teuer, muss das Model halt stillhalen )
Portraitaufnahmen mach eher selten, so weit bin ich noch nicht. Das einzige was ich dahingehend mal gemacht habe ist das ...
 

IF-Auslöser sind auch bei Belichtungsreihen sehr hilfreich, selbst mit Stativ hat man da u.U. minimale Bewegungen drin.[/OT]


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*

, und welche festbrennweite solls werden ?

------------------------------------------------

 @ liebe mod´s - wenn ihr mögt, könnt ihr gerne mal abtrennen und ein neues Thema aufmachwen wie *eure lieblingsobjektive und erfahrungen ... * ?

bovor wir hier noch  und  bekommen wegen zuviel OT


----------



## Testpilot (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> @ liebe mod´s - wenn ihr mögt, könnt ihr gerne mal abtrennen und ein neues Thema aufmachwen wie *eure lieblingsobjektive und erfahrungen ... * ?
> 
> bovor wir hier noch  und  bekommen wegen zuviel OT



Ja gute Idee 

Ich brauche fürs Erste mal ein ordentliches Tele. Habe da in der Bucht "Runderneuerte" Canon EF 70-300 für um die 150€ gesehen.
An Sigma - Tamron etc trau ich mich nicht ran )


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*

ich habe mir das 70-300 IS USM geholt, bin damit sehr zufrieden. vor kurzem kam noch der Canon Geli dazu (innen mit so nem velur beschichtet). 


Allerdings reichen mir die 300mm + Cropfaktor der 50D für Vogelfotografie nicht ganz aus.

Irgendwann kommt da warscheinlich noch ein 1.4 Converter. Hätte ich geld gehabt, hätt ich mir da 100-400L geholt. 

+ das 24-105 L als standardzoom. aber vielleicht gewinne ich ja noch im lotto :beeten

welches sind denn deine fotoschwerpunkte fürs Zoom ?

Ich bleibe lieber im System, sicher sind die Obj. von Sigma + Tamron günstiger und schneiden bei einigen testlabors besser ab, jedoch gibt es auch da einen haken ... 

Anbei mal ein paar bilder von vöglein am teich.

  

wie gesagt, leider reichen die 300 nicht aus, so war mein möglicher max. abstand ca. 8m vom vöglein ... und die sind ja schnell wech, deshalb habe ich den specht ebenfalls nur ganz kurz und nicht optimal erwischt.

für einen zoobesuch reichen die 300mm aber sicher aus


----------



## Testpilot (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*

Das 70-300 IS USM ist alleine ja schon teuer genug, bei Tieraufnahmen ist das IS USM natürlich klar von Vorteil gegenüber dem alten IIIer. Sich da etwas günstigeres zu kaufen wäre auch unsinn 

Ich wollte mir das 75-300III eigentlich als "Alround" Objektiv zulegen.
Momentan bin ich eher daran interessiert Landschaften abzulichten,das geht zur noch auch noch mit dem Std. EFS18-55 aber letzens lief mir ein Reh vor das Objektiv war schon etwas weiter weg aber mit dem Objektiv war da nichts zu machen, dass hat mich schon geärgert ....


----------



## Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo,

dass ihr aber auch ned vorher darauf kommt ...  



			
				Testpilot schrieb:
			
		

> USM / IS habe ich nicht ist mir zu teuer, muss das Model halt stillhalen )



Diese Aussage ist aber so nicht richtig! Der IS oder wie der Bildstabi sonst noch genannt wird verhindert auf keinen Fall unscharfe Fotos wenn sich das Motiv bewegt.
Er ist nur hilfreich z. B. bei Aufnahmen im Dämmer- oder Zwielicht, da man dann noch Aufnahmen von bis zu -2 Blendenstufen machen kann.


----------



## Testpilot (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hi Frank,

deine neuen HDR in der FC sind ja echt ne Frechheit 
Mehr als "bohhhhhhhhh" hab ich nicht sagen können 

Ich habe meine Canon mal gerade wenige Monate, freunde mich gerade mit ihr an und weiss nicht wirklich was ich noch alles brauche da ich nicht einmal
genau weis wo mich die Reise phototechnisch hinführt.
Auf, aus meiner sicht, blauen Dunst mal eben 400-500€ für ein Objektiv auszugeben halte ich für übertrieben. Selbst wenns das Wert ist!
Sollte ich in einem Jahr feststellen, dass ich das durchaus benötige würde 
ich dahingehend vielleicht mal meine Finanzen checken, so aber nicht 
Bis dahin tut es auch das Canon 70-300III mit Micromotor ohne Stabi für schlappe 150€


----------



## Klausile (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit 1,5 Jahren die EOS 400D.
Bei der Camera waren dabei ein 18-55 und ein 55-200mm Objektiv.
Da ich gerne Makros fotografiere, habe ich noch in ein Tamron SP AF 90mmF/2.8
investiert.
Leider ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass das beste Material nix nützt, wenn der hinter der Camera keine Ahnung hat. Aber daran arbeite ich noch.

Da mich die ständige Objetivwechselei nervt, vor allem im Urlaub ist das echt ätzend, überlege ich mir das neue Tamron "AF 18-270mm F/3,5 -6,3 Di II VC LD Aspherical [IF] Macro" zuzulegen.
Und dann heist es weiter üben und Erfahrungen sammeln.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Guten Morgen,

du kannst auch gute, gebrauchte Linsen kaufen: http://www.dforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=63

musst allerdings schnell reagieren 

Lieber eine gute gebrauchte, als 3 billige. Eine sehr gute Linse behält man ja meistens länger als den Body.


Welche Linsen hast du denn so außer dem 18-55er ? 

Du meintest das du auch noch auf eine Festbrennweite spaarst, welche denn ? und für welche zwecke ?


@ alle anderen, was habt ihr alle so für linsen ? + welche ist euer liebling ?


----------



## Klausile (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo Ralf,

ich habe folgende Linsen:
Canon EFS 18-55
Canon EF 55-200
Tamron SP AF 90 F /2.8 DI Macro 

Für das neuen Tamron 18-270 muss ich noch ein wenig sparen, kostet ja immerhin ab 477 €.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo Klaus,

mit dem 18-270er würd ich an deiner stelle ersteinmal ein paar probefotos bei deinem fachhändler machen, bevor du es kaufst.

Lies mal hier: http://www.dforum.net/showthread.php?t=548167/?q=AF+18-270mm

http://www.colorfoto.de/Testbericht...-mm-Di-II-Aspherical-LD-IF-Macro_5020255.html

Jeder muss allerdings selbst entscheiden was er an qualitätsverlust hinnehmemn möchte.

Ich finde das 28-135 er Canon ein ganz gutes universalzoom.


----------



## maritim (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Ich finde das 28-135 er Canon ein ganz gutes universalzoom.



ich habe selber als einziges objektiv das 28-135 is von canon.
habe es vor ca.1,5 jahren für kleines geld über ebay england bei einem händler neu gekauft.

mit dem objektiv bin ich sehr zufrieden und es deckt als immerdrauf-objektiv die meisten bereiche ab.

ich spare nun schon länger auf zwei is objektive von canon, die durchgehend 2,8 haben.
und bald geht der traum von diesen objektiven in erfüllung.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hier mal meine Ausstattung:

Kamera: Canon EOS 50D

Objektive: 
EF-S 4-5,6/17-85 mm IS USM  
EF 4-5,6/70-300 mm IS USM


Objektivwünsche: 

Zooms: 
EF 4,5-5,6/100-400 mm L IS USM 
EF 4/24-105 mm L IS USM (Alternativ das EF 3,5-5,6/28-135 mm IS USM) , das 17-85er würde ich dann warscheinlich verkaufen

Festbrennweiten: 
EF 1,4/50 mm
EF 2,8/100 mm USM Macro 1:1

Sonstiges:
Extender EF 1,4 II


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hi Peter,



maritim schrieb:


> ich spare nun schon länger auf zwei is objektive von canon, die durchgehend 2,8 haben.
> und bald geht der traum von diesen objektiven in erfüllung.



welche denn ?


----------



## maritim (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

hallo ralf,

zu weihnachten wird wahrscheinlich der traum von dem ef 70-200mm f/2.8l is in erfüllung gehen.
und wenn es gut läuft, dann wird es ende 2010 das ef-s 17-55mm f/2.8 is geben


----------



## oldtimerfreund (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo,

ich überlege mir das 28-135 http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Image_Stabilization_Lenses/EF_28135mm_f3556IS_USM/index.aspals gutes "immerdrauf" für meine Canaon 30D anzuschaffen momentan ist es ein 17-85.

Hauptsächlich geht es mir um Landschaftsfotografie oder hat jemand eine andere Empfehlung?


oldtimerfreund


----------



## maritim (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

hallo,

das 28-135 is ist in meinen ein tolles einsteigerobjektiv, was ich jedem nur empfehlen kann, der keine tausende für ein objektiv ausgeben möchte.

aber in deinem fall macht es meiner meinung nach keinen sinn, weil du ein 17-85 hast...... der bereich zwischen 85 bis135 macht den bock nicht fett.

sinn machen würde bei dir, das canon ef-s 4,0-5,6/55-250 is (neu ab 200 euro in der bucht) oder das canon ef 70-300mm f4,0-5,6 is( neu ab 450 euro in der bucht)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Moin,

hab ich grad ganz frisch gelesen = LensAvenue verkauft gebrauchte Linsen/Kameras:
http://lensavenue.com/bargains

Da gibt es so manches Schnäppchen. Aber trotzdem aufpassen + aktuelle Listenpreise vergleichen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ Peter, ich habe so einiges gelesen das die qualität der bilder in mehreren punkten beim 17-85er weitaus schlechter sein soll als beim 28-135. ich habe dies auch leider schon feststellen müssen (im 17-25er und ab 75er Bereich) im 50mm Bereich ist es supi) ... angeblich soll das 28-135 nicht so starke probleme in diesen bereichen machen. - wie sind dazu deine erfahrungen ?

nur reicht dir auch der 28er aus oder hast du dir schon mal auf die zunge gebissen da dir der weitwinkel fehlte (bei architekturfotografie usw.)


----------



## maritim (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

hallo ralf,

grundsätzlich ist es wie im richtigen leben und man hat immer das falsche objektiv drauf.

mal braucht man mehr tele und dann mehr weitwinkel......

aber mal im ernst..... mit dem 28-135 als immer drauf, kommt man immer gut durch.
selbst wenn ich eines tages die 2 lang ersehnten L objektive mit durchgehend 2,8 habe, wird  das 28-135 immer meine erste wahl als immer drauf sein, wenn ich in den urlaub gehe oder mit leichten gepäck in der freizeit unterwegs bin.

ohne mich zu loben, habe ich nach meiner meinung schon die tollsten bilder (landschaft, sport, makro usw.) mit dem objektiv gemacht. 

in manchen foren wollten sie mir sogar nicht glauben, das einige makro-bilder mit diesem objektiv gemacht wurden.

den einzigen tipp, den ich geben kann,  das man *immer *überprüft ob die "günstigen" objektiv von canon richtig vom werk aus eingestellt sind.
habe meins von einer firma nachjustieren lassen und das hat nochmal welten gebracht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hi Peter,

und wie hast du dies prüfen können ?


----------



## maritim (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

hallo ralf,

wenn ich offen bin, dann hätte ich es als anfänger wahrscheinlich niemals selber bemerkt.
ein erfahrener fotofreund hatte mit mir damals geübt, wie man auserhalb der standard-programme bilder macht.

er hatte sich paar bilder angesehen, die er mit meiner cam gemacht hat und meinte, das die schärfe nicht zu 100% dort lag, wo er sie haben wollte.

dann hat er einen test gemacht, wo man ein testbild (kann man im internet runter laden) an die wand hängt......

anscheint ist es bekannt, das es bei den objektiven der "günstigeren" preislagen, eine groooooooooooooooßzügige toleranzgrenze gibt.
die objektive werden nur auf einen mittelwert eingestellt und in den seltensten fällen hat man das glück, das die einstellung optimal ist.

nur die hochwertigen objektive werden anscheint mehrmals überprüft und optimal justiert bevor sie das werk verlassen.:evil


----------



## Conny (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo,

eine Möglichkeit den Focus zu testen ist diese hier


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Serus Fotofreunde

@ oldtimerfreund: Für Landschaft würde ich das 28-135 nicht empfehlen, da bist jetzt mit dem 17-85 besser drann.
ein Optimum wäre das EF-S 10-22 für Landschaftsfotografie.

Hier ein Beispielbild aus der FC.

@ Peter & Ralf: Ich bin mit meinem 28-135 sehr zufrieden und würde dieses auch immer als "Günstige" Alternative zum 24-105 L weiter empfehlen.
Wenn allerdings die €€€€ keine Rolle spielen .... auf alle Fälle das 24-105 L, ist noch einen ticken schärfer als mein 28-135 und bietet zu dem durchgängig F4 und die 4mm mehr im WW spürt man merklich . Auch ist das 24-105 das jüngere Objektiv und hat schon einen verbesserten IS eingebaut.


----------



## Testpilot (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Jungs mal ernsthaft, gebt ihr, gemäß dem Fall ihr seid Hobbyfotografen,
an die 1000€ für ein Objektiv aus????


----------



## maritim (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

@ testpilot.

warum nicht? es ist ein hobby wie jedes andere hobby auch, wo man sich den einen oder anderen traum leistet.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*



> warum nicht? es ist ein hobby wie jedes andere hobby auch, wo man sich den einen oder anderen traum leistet.



sehe ich auch so aber das sool jetzt erstmal egal sein.
Ich überlege mir das 28-135 bei einem gewerblichen Verkäufer zu erwerben und bei nichtgefallen geht es innerhalb 14Tage wieder zurück, Versand trägt auch der Verkäufer.

@Digicat
leider funktioniert der Link FC irgendwie nicht:?
Mir geht es auch darum wenn ich im Urlaub unterwegs bin nicht einen ganzen Fotorucksack voller Objektive mitzuschleppen sondern einen guten Kompromiss zu haben zwischen Weitwinkel und Tele so das ich eben mal schnell was heranzoomen bzw. den Horizont erweitern kann ohne das Objektiv zu wechseln.
Gerade bei Wanderungen wäre es doof Rucksack abnehmen Objektiv umbauen usw. dadurch riskiert man(n) auch Schmutz im Body.


oldtimerfreund


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Servus Fotofreunde

@ Testpilot: Ja, bei speziellen Brennweiten kommst leicht über die € 1.000.- Grenze. Mein 100-400er kostet neu € 1399.- nur so als Beispiel .....
und wie Peter schon angemerkt, auch Hobby-Fotografen können ambitioniert sein .... 

@ Oldtimerfreund: Hier noch einmal der Link zur FC (könnte möglich sein das du dich anmelden mußt, ist aber gratis).

Naja, da wäre aber dann ein so genanntes "Suppenzoom" besser geeignet.

Dieses z.B.: Sigma AF 18-250mm 3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM oder dieses: Tamron AF 18-270mm 3.5-6.3 Di II VC LD Asp IF Makro.

Gut Licht
Helmut


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hi,

ich freue mich sehr über die rege Beteiligung 

@ testpilot - es kommt halt immer darauf an, was einem wichtig ist. viele betrachten die investition in teure linsen als geldanlage, da gerade bei diesen der wertverlust sehr gering ist, vielleicht sogar geringer als die inflationsrate  ... und wenn mal not am mann ist, kann man die sehr schnell und gut wieder verkaufen. ebenso gibt es eindeutig starke qualitätsunterschiede. die standardlinsen haben dagegen einen extremen wertverlust , siehe das 17-85 IS USM, kann man für 500 € kaufen - VK liegt bei 200€.

@Oldtimerfreund; Helmut: wenn du wert auf qualität legst, sollte eher die kombi aus dem EF 10-22 und dem 28-135 (besser 24-105) als urlaubsausrüstung sein. sigma und tamron haben da im zoombereich schon einige problemchen und du willst dich doch später nicht ärgern wollen  und leider bekommt man da auch mal schnell nen montagsobjektiv zu kaufen. Ich weis, du willst nur ein objektiv.. das EF 10-22 würde ich dann nur einsetzten wenn mal so eine situation ansteht - und dann kann sich der WW bereich wirklich auszahlen.


----------



## maritim (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

@ oldtimerfreund,

hast du in deiner nähe keinen verein, fotofreunde, wo du dir verschiedene objektive anschauen kannst?

du kannst eine menge geld sparen, wenn du dir das wunschobjektiv zb. über ebay england bestellst.
die meisten canon objektive sind in england wesentlich günstiger. 
mein 28-135 habe ich damals über einen ebay-händler in england ca. 35% günstiger bekommen als bei dem günstigsten anbieter in deutschland .

wenn du keinen verein oder fotofreunde in deiner nähe hast, dann würde ich mich an deiner stelle in einem richtigen fotoladen (kein blödmarkt usw.) beraten lassen.
hier kannst du dann in ruhe vergleichen, welches objektiv am besten zu dir passt.
einige haben sogar objektive, die man zum testen mitnehmen kann.
später hast du eine anlaufstelle, wenn mal was sein sollte oder wo du tipps zur richtigen anwendung bekommst.
manchmal ist eine gute beratung und anlaufstelle wichtiger als paar euro zu sparen.


peter der nach wie vor der meinung ist, das ein 28-135 für dich nicht die richtige ergänzung ist, weil du schon ein 17-85 hast.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hi,

ich denke auch, das ich bei meinem 17-85er bleiben werde  so schlecht isses ja gar nicht . ich spaare lieber ganz ganz in ruhe auf das 14-105L.

vorher kaufe ich mir allerdings noch das EF 50 mit 1,4. 

Wenn jemand sein 17-85er verkaufen will und nicht viel kohle hat. der könnte z.b auf ein tamron 17-55 mit 2,8 umsteigen. Mir sind 55 allerdings zu wenig...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hi Leute,

wenn ihr auf der suche nach einer FB für Portrait und macro sein solltet, wäre ab dem 08.07.09 dies hier http://www.tamron.de/objektive/di-i...e/product/af_55_200mm_f4_56_di_ii_ld_macro-4/ die Alternative zum Canon EF 60.

Ich wollte mir eigentlich aus kostengründen die EF 50 1.8 II kaufen, da das EF 60 zu teuer für mich ist. 

Mal sehen wie der Preis des neuen Tamron sein wird, dann schlag ich lieber da zu.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hab schon nen preis gefunden = 499 €

http://www.fotoversand-afa.de/objektive/tamronobjektive/tamronobjektivecanon/tamronmakro60canon.php


----------



## CityCobra (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Ahoi!

Was bin ich froh mich noch vor ein paar Wochen zum Kauf des* DA* 16-50 mm / 2,8 ED AL [IF] SDM *entschlossen zu haben.
Zwar waren die 633,00 € schon ziemlich schmerzlich, aber nun kostet es fast das Doppelte. :shock
So gesehen war es sogar ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*



und wie bist du mit deinem neuen objektiv zufrieden ?


----------



## CityCobra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> und wie bist du mit deinem neuen objektiv zufrieden ?


Meinst Du jetzt mich?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*


----------



## CityCobra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

@69pflanzenfreund69:

Nun ja, ich bin noch am testen...
Erste Versuche mit meiner neuen Linse findest Du z.B. hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/80


----------



## Testpilot (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Sind die Bilder, vom Rahmen abgesehen, nachbearbeitet?


----------



## CityCobra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*



Testpilot schrieb:


> Sind die Bilder, vom Rahmen abgesehen, nachbearbeitet?


Nein, direkt JPEGs out of Cam.
Da ich das neue Objektiv noch teste, habe ich bewusst auf eine Nachbearbeitung vorerst verzichtet.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

 Fotofreunde,

ich hab mal wieder nen bissl gespaart und aufgerüstet. Da mir das 24-105 doch zu teuer ist, hab ich mir nun ein gebrauchtes 28-135 IS USM und ein neues 50 1.4er geholt.

Das 28-135er ist nun mein immerdrauf für draußen unterwegs geworden in Kombi mit dem 70-300er.

Bei geplanten Landschaftsaufnahmen und Innenaufnahmen nutze ich das 17-85er.


Bei Portäitaufnahmen und Aufnahmen mit wenig Licht das 50er. Beim 50er gefällt mir vorallem die Freistellbarkeit der Personen ohne das man da gleich mit ner 300er und weiter Entfernung + Stativ arbeiten muss.

Ebenso sind mit diesem Objektiv Ausschnittvergrößerungen qualitativ viel besser als mit irgendwelchen Zooms - somit also für mich ein gewisser Macroobjektiversatzt.

Natürlich hatte ich auch mit dem 50er oder 60er Macroobjektiv geliebäugelt, aber meinen Schwerpunkt auf Portraitfotografie gelegt wo leider der AF des Macros etwas zu langsam in manchen Kinderknipssituationen ist.

Mittlerweile freunde ich mich so sehr mit dem 50er an, dass dieses sogar auch immmer mit darf und vielleicht sogar ein unterwegsimmerdrauf als Alternative zum 28-135er werden könnte 


Irgendwann nächstes/ übernächstes Jahr kommt dann evtl. noch nen 580er Speedlite + Zwischenringe + Vorsatzlinsen und dann in weit entfernter Zukunft vielleicht noch ein schönes 150er Macro + nen paar Slaves.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

ich will ja hier keine Werbung für andere Foren machen  www.dforum.net

Da gibt es z.B. eine Rubrik für Naturfotografen - die stellen ihre Fotos da rein und andere Fotofreunde geben Verbesserungsvorschläge ab.

Ebenfalls kannst Du dort gebrauchte Linsen usw. sehr gut und günstig kaufen - die meisten User sind CPS Mitglieder und lassen ihre Linsen 2 x im Jahr durch diesen Service (Bekommt jeder der mind. 2 L Objektive auf sich bei Canon registriert hat) reinigen und prüfen.

Ich habe selber mein damaliges 28-135er dort gekauft und über nen Kupel dort wieder verkauft. Ebenfalls habe ich beim Zubehörkauf nur positives zu berichten. Vielleicht findest Du dort ein schönes 300er - obwohl ich für Vogelfotografie doch eher schon das 400er empfehlen würde - aber hier wäre Helmut der richtige Ansprechpartner. Mein Gebiet ist eher die Peoplefotografie.

Du musst kein FullMember werden - kannst deine Fotos auch per Hotlink reinstellen. Ich mach das z.B. über diese Site http://www.pic-upload.de/.


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

Servus

@ Ralf :


> die meisten User sind CPS Mitglieder und lassen ihre Linsen 2 x im Jahr durch diesen Service (Bekommt jeder der mind. 2 L Objektive auf sich bei Canon registriert hat) reinigen und prüfen.


Bei uns in Österreich muß man allerdings um CPS (Canon Professional Service) Mitglied werden zu können einen 1er Body + 3 L-Linsen anmelden. Könnte natürlich in Deutschland abweichend sein ....

Ansonsten muß ich Ralf voll und ganz recht geben  
Das D-Forum ist ja auch das Canon-Forum schlechthin, da kann das DSLR-Forum nicht mithalten.

So nun genug OT .....

@ Ron: deine Wunschlinse hört sich gut an  mit oder ohne IS


----------



## ron (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

Hallo Helmut und Ralf,

schon fast off-topic her. Das mit dem Forum werde ich checken; kannte ich noch nicht.

Das 300 mm soll mit IS sein. Nicht so sehr wegen dem IS aber wegen der wesentlich kortere Naheinstellgrenze. Die längere Belichtunszeiten, die IS ermöglicht helfen mir wenig, wenn dadurch die Bewegungsunschärfe zunimmt.

Die 100 - 400 wäre vielleicht eine Alternative gewesen, aber es ist einen Schiebezoom und ausserhalb vom Zelt soll sich nichts bewegen.

Andere längere Festbrennweiten sind für mich einerseits zu teuer, aber vor allem zu schwer. Das schränkt meine Bewegunsfreiheit zu sehr ein. Ich will ja nicht mit einer Sackkarre durchs Gelände latschen 



LG

Ron


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle*

Sorry Helmut,

da war ich wohl noch sehr uninformiert.  Hier auf derCPS Site - steht, dass man sogar 2 Bodys und 3 L Objektive braucht.

ein Mod könnte unsere Diskusion ja abschneiden und hierher verschieben Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben  _Edit by Blumenelse: Erledigt!_

Ron,

und wie wäre es mit einem Extender für dein 70-200er ? Oder ein großes, gutes nicht Schiebezoom von Sigma ?


----------



## ron (8. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo Ralf,

hier diskutierts sich doch etwas entspannter. 

Also ich habe einen Konverter (2x), die ich hin und wieder mit dem 70 - 200 benutze. Die Qualitetseinbüsse sind aber zu deutlich. Ich müsste längerfristig meine Erfahrungen mit dem  in Kombination mit dem 300mm machen, aber ich glaube die ist mehr für die f/2,8 300mm konzipiert. Bezweifle auch stark, dass der AF noch funktioniert.

Die D40 hat eine Verlängerungsfaktor von 1,6 und mit dem Kenko Konverter 1,4 hätte ich praktisch eine 670 mm f/5,6 und eine Möglichkeit, dass der AF noch funktioniert. Zusätzlich gäbe es noch eine gewisse Möglichkeit der Teilvergrösserung im Photoshop. Kommt darauf an wie das Bild genutzt werden soll.

Das 70 - 200 benutze ich gemeinsam mit einer Vorsatzlinse häufig als variables Makroobjektiv. Das f/4 300 hat die gleiche Filterdurchmesser und wäre daher auch als Makrotele zu benutzen. Ausserdem brauche ich dann auch kein zweites Pol-Filter zu kaufen. Ich bin da auch ganz froh das mein 17 - 40 auch diese Durchmesser hat.

Ich habe, im Schrank, ein 300 mm APO Makrotele und ein 21 mm Weitwinkel von Sigma. Unbrauchbar auf der D40 wegen fehlende Elektronikanpassung: die haben bei mir verschissen. :evil

Ich weiss, dass der Vorwurf von Snobbismus in der Luft hängt, wenn man mit den roten Ringen auf den Linsen das Olympiazeichen versucht zu imitieren , aber ich glaube, dass ich davon einigermassen frei bin. Aber wer weiss das schon von sich selbst 

Was mir neben dem 300 mm noch zu meinem Glück fehlt ist ein Reduzierring von 77 auf 52 damit ich den Umkehrring von Novoflex auf meine 17 - 40 benutzen kann. Dann habe ich nämlich eine ausgezeichnete Lösung für den ekstremen Makrobereich. (Zusammen mit einer Makroeinstellschiene)

Ich hatte mal die Möglichkeit mit einer f/4,5 500 mm zu fotografieren. Hat auch wirklich Spass gemacht, aber es sind wirklich Gewichte, die man mit sich herumschleppt.

Ich habe schon mal Auerhahn- und Birkhahnbalz fotografiert, oder auch Muschosochsen auf dem Dovrefjell und das bedeutet längere Strecken durch schweres Gelände zu gehen. Mit Schneeschuhen oder auf den Skiern. Häufig auch mit Zelt und Essen, Schlafsack und alles was dazu gehört. Da fangen die Kilo's an zu zählen.

Und darüber hinaus gibt es auch noch die finanzielle Argumente. Wenn ich sage dass die zweitrangig sind, hört sich das sicher an, als hätte ich Geld im Überfluss. Die Wirklichkeit ist eher umgedreht. Aber die andere Argumente fallen einfach viel mehr ins Gewicht.



LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Servus


> Die 100 - 400 wäre vielleicht eine Alternative gewesen, aber es ist einen Schiebezoom und ausserhalb vom Zelt soll sich nichts bewegen.


Verstehe deine bedenken .... aber ich denke so viel bewegt sich da nicht. Sind gerade mal ca. 3 cm von 200 auf 400mm und ca. 5 cm von 100 bis 200mm .... 

Schiebezoom finde ich sogar genial ... hatte ja das Minolta 100-400 ... das war ein Drehzoom, nachteilig war man mußte umsetzen wenn man von 100mm auf 400mm zoomte ... die Drehung war nicht auf 180° berechnet sondern man mußte ca. 270°, also eine dreiviertel Umdrehung machen ... ich konnte das nicht ohne umsetzen. Beim Schiebezoom hingegen, kann ich ohne die Cam vom Auge zunehmen von 100mm auf 400mm super zoomen 

Was mich aber vielleicht dennoch vom 100-400er abhalten würde ... es ist der AF an den 2stelligen Bodys nicht mit Konverter einsetzbar ... da Blende 8 bei 400mm. Bei den 2stelligen Body`s geht der AF nur bis Blende 5.6 ...
Es gibt da aber einen Trick ... durch abkleben von den letzten drei Kontakten am Konverter, wird dem Body Blende 5.6 vorgegaukelt .... der AF funktioniert zwar, aber er wird grotten langsam und der AF pumpt bis er endlich einen scharfen Punkt findet 

Getestet an meiner damaligen 40D, dem 1,4 II Extender und dem 100-400er .... war mit ein Grund warum ich auf die 1D MkII gewechselt habe .... denn dort funktioniert der AF bis Blende 8 und das auch noch sehr gut ... ohne Pumpen findet er treffsicher sein Ziel. Zwar eine Spur langsamer, aber dennoch sehr brauchbar.

Schade Ron, daß du soooooooo weit weg wohnst, würde Dir gerne mein 100-400er zum testen borgen.


----------



## Conny (8. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*



Digicat schrieb:


> Schade Ron, daß du soooooooo weit weg wohnst, würde Dir gerne mein 100-400er zum testen borgen.



 mir auch?
Hat einer schon mal das Sigma 50 - 500 in Händen gehalten und getestet  Ich bin mir mit mir auch noch nicht einig


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Die 2fach Konverter sind nur an den 2.8er Linsen gut zu gebrauchen, allerdings sind auch Qualitätseinbußen hinzu nehmen. 
Die 1,4 fachen, speziell der Canon ist so gut gerechnet das faaaaast kein Unterschied, ob mit oder ohne ....  und auch noch sehr gut an den 4er Linsen einzusetzen.


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Nö Conny, ich nicht und würde es auch net machen ... weiß net, aber das Bigma (Big-Sigma abgekürzt) soll von der Verarbeitung ein sehr klappriges Ding sein, obwohl optisch soll es garnet so schlecht sein .... :shock


----------



## Conny (8. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

 mit meinem Sigma 150/2.8 makro bin ich sehr zufrieden. Nix klapprig!
Vll hat Sigma auch nur einen schlechten Ruf  von früher, aber das war ja alles besser 
(früher war mehr Lametta  O-Ton von wem?)


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Conny ich auch ... das 150/2.8 Makro ist sehr solide 
Aber von Bigma habe ich noch nicht viel gutes gelesen, verarbeitungsmäßig ...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

hab grad diese Diskussion gesehen Canon EF 300 4L IS an 5D II mit 1,4 Extender 

und hier ein Test zum 600er  Objektivtest mit Sperling und Blaumeise 

und hier wäre nochwas Tamron AF 200-500mm f/5-6.3 Di LD IF SP - Review / Lab Test Report - Analysis 

und das gibts dann auch noch Sigma AF 80-400mm f/4.5-5.6 EX APO OS - Review


hier habe ich auch noch das Sigma 150-500mm 5,0-6,3 DG APO OS HSM gefunden


und das als Alternative Sigma 120-400mm 4,5-5,6 DG APO OS HSM 

sicher sind die Qualitäten gegenüber der Canon FBs nicht zu vergleichen ... aber hat denn jemand von Euch schonmal eins der gleichen getestet ?



Ich werd mal mein 70-300 IS USM checken lassen, ab 250-300 wirds irgendwie leicht unscharf.

Meint ihr, ein Kenkoadapter würde die Bildqualität extrem verschlechtern oder würdet ihr mir zu so einer Anschaffung raten ? Ich habe leider keine Knete für ein größeres Tele .


Zum Thema Retroadapter hab ich hier noch die Buch- Gummimethode gefunden


----------



## ron (9. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo Ralf,

danke für dein Engagement. In der Diskussion kam das f/4 300mm schon mal nicht schlecht weg. Schon mal beruhigend. Das frühere 300 mm Objektiv soll noch mal ein Tuck schärfer gewesen sein, aber da ist die Naheinstellgrenze zu ungünstig. Gerade beim Fotografieren aus dem Ansitz habe ich gemerkt, dass mir das wichtig ist.

Was mir auch wichtig ist ist die 4er Blende. Wenn es für 5,6 zu dunkel wird, habe ich 4 und Ausschnittvergrösserung als Reserve. Bei allen anderen Lösungen habe ich das nicht.

Witzig fand ich auch die Gummilösung. Habe allerdings den Satz mit der Scharfeinstellung nicht verstanden. Mit dem Objektiv in der Retroposition selbst kann man nämlich nicht mehr scharf stellen. Deswegen ist eine Einstellschiene fast unumgänglich. Ich habe eine von Manfrotto, mit der ich nur unbedingt zufrieden bin. Beim arrettieren bewegt sich die Schiene noch mal minimal, was sich aber bei den Vergrösserungen stark bemerkbar macht.

So oder so: diese Art der Fotografie ist eine unglaubliche Geduldsprobe. Allerdings ist das Gesicht z.B. von einer kleine Sprungspinne lebensgross betrachten zu können wirklich ein Erlebnis, wofür es sich die Mühe lohnt.

Im Bezug auf deiner Idee mit dem TK an der 70 - 300, sehe ich schwarz. Den TK brauchst du in dem Bereich wo deine Linse anscheinend Schwächen zeigt. Die Schwächen werden natürlich verstärkt mit einem TK. Ausserdem kommst du auf einer Blende von 8 mit einer 1,4 TK. Da streikt auch der AF. Um die Qualitätseinbüsse zu kompensieren, musst du 1 oder 2 mal abblenden. Dann kommst du allerdings auch bei ISO 400 auf lange Belichtungszeiten, die wiederum die Chance auf Bewegungsunschärfe vergrössert. 
Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, (verzeih mir in dem Fall): wieviel nutzt du ein Stativ und welche Qualität hat es. Und mit was für einen Kopf? Hast du mal eine Testreihe geschossen mit Stativ? (Mit ausgeschalteten IS)



LG

Ron


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hi Ron,

ich habe leider ein 40 € billigwackelstativ (wurde mir damals als unwissender aufgeschwatzt )- damit sind sibeso gute Tele- und Macroaufnahmen kaum möglich. Ich hab einige Fotos mit IS und Auflage auf dem Fensterbrett geschossen, dabei habe ich meist bei vollem  Zoom eine leichte Unschärfe bemerkt. - Kann aber sicher auch ein Bedinungsfehler sein. Ein Kumpel von mir ist bei CPS, über den lass ich mal die Objektive einschicken und testen.

Ich habe gelernt, dass diese Tests Schraubentest oder der Focus Test vom Traumflieger nicht optimal sind, da man eben selber doch sehr viel falsch machen und sich einreden kann.

Hier mal eine Bidlerreihe vom Dirk als er bei CPS in Willich war, hier hats Du einen kleinen Einblick von dem was die da so machen.

Also mach ich mich nicht heiß und warte ab.


----------



## ron (9. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo Ralf,

mit einer Testreihe meinte ich eigentlich, dass du beim gleichen Aufbau bei verschiedene Einstellungen fotografierst und dann z.B. im Photoshop die Bilder so skallierst, dass du sie vergleichen kannst. Ich habe selbst keine Linsen mit IS, habe aber mal gelesen, dass Stativ und IS eine schlechte Kombination ist. Habe auch die Erklärung dafür gelesen, aber vergessen wie das genau war.

Dein Stativ kannst du verbessern, wenn du z.B. einen Stoffbeutel unten dranhängst, der erschwert ist. Und dann fotografieren mit Spiegelvorauslösung (wenn deine Kamera das hat) und mit Selbstauslöser. Wenn du konsequent und ruhig arbeitest, müsstest du eigentlich zu vergleichbare Ergebnisse kommen. Kannst z.B. einen Geldschein fotografieren.

LG

Ron


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Jeep, Danke Ron coole Idee - werd ich mal testen 

ja, der IS "schaukelt" sich bei Sativnutzung auf und dann könnten die Fotos leicht verwckelt aussehen.


----------



## ron (10. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

So,

jetzt ist die Entscheidung gefallen: mit grosser Hilfe von der Conny, hoffe ich demnächst einen 300 mm f/4 L USM IS meins nennen zu dürfen.



Ron


----------



## klaus e (10. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

upps, und Entschuldigung ...
knipse seite 1975 ausschließlich mit Nikon (und ner 35 mm Lomo )
Mein Digitales-Revolverset reicht zur Zeit von 17 mm - 300 mm. Zwar passen auch noch die guten alten Linsen aus der Analog-Welt auf die Knipse, nur sprechen die Ergebnisse gegen den Einsatz.
Für's Frühjahr muss irgendwie noch eine makrotaugliche Objekt ins Repertoire. Hat irgendwer einen Tipp??


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ron  - na da bin ich ja schon auf deine Fotos gespannt 

Klaus, mir war die Anschaffung eines Macroobejtkives + Schiene und Ringblitz zu teuer und ich habe mir die Canon 500D Nahlinse für mein 70-300er gekauft und bin zufrieden. Vielleicht wäre ja sowas eine Alternative ? Die Bildqualität soll zumindest besser sein als wie bei der Nutzung eines Zwischenrings. Allerdings kannst Du damit nur einen begrenzten Blendenbereich nutzen.


----------



## Caillean (25. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Na dann will ich doch auch mal 

Ich bin stolze Besitzerin einer Nikon D70s und den folgenden Objektiven:

Cosina 100mm 1:3,5 MC Makro mit 1:1 Adapter 
Sigma Zoom 18-50mm 1:3,5-5,6 DC 
Sigma UC Zoom 28-105mm 1:4-5,6 
Tamron SP AF 70-200mm 1:2,8 Di LD [IF] Macro (seit 10/09)
Sigma Zoom 100-300mm 1:4,5-6,7 DL

Mein "Immerdrauf" ist natürlich das Tamron... das habe ich mir lange, lange erspart.
Das Cosina ist ein wirklich super Makro, leider bin ich seit dem ich es habe nicht mehr so oft zum Fotografieren gekommen 
Das "kleine" Sigma ist schon aus digitalen Zeiten, allerdings wars - für mich - leider ein kleiner Fehlkauf (zum Glück wars nicht sehr teuer  )
Die restlichen Beiden stammen noch aus den analogen Zeiten mit meiner F65... wobei ich das 100-300 vor dem Tamron als "Immerdrauf" hatte...

Irgendwann hät ich gerne mal noch ein 400er oder 500er Objektiv... aber das ist weite Zukunft!

Vorher werde ich mir eine mobile Blitzanlage zulegen, das Hintergrundsystem ist schon da   Mal schaun, was Geburtstag und Weihnachten dieses Jahr so bringen    Und natürlich mal die Kamera aufrüsten - die D300 gefällt mir echt gut, vielleicht fällt mir sie ja mal gebraucht (ohne S) gut und günstig "vor die Füße", wie es auch meine D70 getan hat 

Hauptsächlich fotografiere ich Tiere und die Natur - da kann ich abschalten und einfach nur meinem Hobby fröhnen 

Wer meine Bilder gern mal sehen möchte kann ja mal auf www.catrins-fotografien.de und/oder www.lester-und-diego.de vorbei schauen - letzteres ist die HP unserer Katzen, die natürlich meine treuen Models sind


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Servus Catrin

Es ist schön eine Katzenfotografin hier herzlich Willkommen zu heißen 

Deine Bilder ... WoW ... erste Sahne .... tief verbeuge vor Dir 

Ich hoffe wir sehen viele Bilder vom Teich, Katzen, Vögel ...... Hunde net zu vergessen (aber net unbedingt Jagdszenen  Lea, du weißt was ich meine )

Viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## Caillean (25. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo Helmut!

Danke dir  Aber tiefe Verbeugung? Ich glaub, da muss ich noch einiges lernen 

Gerne zeig ich noch ein paar Fotos von mir... jetzt wirds warm und ich hab schon ein paar Modelle, die nur auf die Sonne und mich warten  Katzen, Hunde und sogar Pferde - Premiere für mich   Stelle gleich mal ein paar der frischen von meinem Kater ein


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Servus Catrin

Hier gibts ein ganz tolles Thema .... "Ja, die lieben Haustiere" <Klick ... Dort passen deine Katzen sehr gut rein ....


----------



## ron (25. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Tja morgen ist der grosse Tag: Conny bekommt meinen 300 L USM IS geliefert. Dann habe ich meine Linsen zusammen, abgesehen von einem 1,4 Konverter. In etwa 2 Wochen ist noch mal ein grössere Tag: da muss sie sich leider wieder von dem Prachtstück trennen. Aber Helmut weshalb neidisch? Du bist doch mit deinem 100 - 400 doch ausgezeichnet ausgestattet?

Gleichzeitig habe ich bei e-bucht einen sogenannten step down ring gekauft. Zusammen mit dem Novoflex EOS Retro kann ich dann meinen 17 - 40 umgekehrt an die Kamera montieren. Also noch mal ekstremeres Makro.

Bin schon sehr gespannt. Hier kehrt ganz langsam der Frühling ein.



LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Servus Ron

Naja, das 300er spielt schon in einer anderen Liga als mein 100-400er .. ist halt eine Festbrennweite und die sind um eine Ecke besser als die Zoom`s.

Ich dachte du hast das 300er gekauft


----------



## ron (25. März 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

War ganz witzig: ich habe sie gekauft bei einem via dlrs-forum. Der wohnt ausgerechnet im gleichen Kreis wie die Conny. Die Liebe hat das dann für mich gecheckt und morgen soll das 300er bei ihr abgegeben werden.

Noch mal witzig: Conny wohnt nur etwa eine halbe Stunde von meiner Schwiegermutter entfernt. Etwa Mitte April werde ich dann eine Tour in den Süden machen und einiges erledigen.

Das 300er ist sicherlich besser als das 100 - 400, aber häufig sind diese Unterschiede "im  täglichen Leben" kaum sichtbar.

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Servus Klaus

Sorry ... ist völlig untergegangen ... 



> upps, und Entschuldigung ...
> knipse seite 1975 ausschließlich mit Nikon (und ner 35 mm Lomo )
> Mein Digitales-Revolverset reicht zur Zeit von 17 mm - 300 mm. Zwar passen auch noch die guten alten Linsen aus der Analog-Welt auf die Knipse, nur sprechen die Ergebnisse gegen den Einsatz.
> Für's Frühjahr muss irgendwie noch eine makrotaugliche Objekt ins Repertoire. Hat irgendwer einen Tipp??



Das Sigma 150/2.8 Makro

Hier eine Empfehlung aus dem Makroforum 

Ich hoffe ich erreiche Dich noch rechtzeitig und du hast noch keine Entscheidung gefunden


----------



## Turbo (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo an die Makro Runde

Die vielen tollen Makro Fotos haben es mir angetan.
Jedoch bin ich unschlüssig, was ich für ein Makro Objektiv brauche.

Ich habe eine Canon EOS 450D

Es sind zwei Objektive in der engeren Wahl.
Das Canon EF 100mm
und das Canon EF 180mm (wobei mich da der Preis gar hoch dünkt)

Was möchte ich? Keine Ahnung wie es so bei einem Anfänger ist.
Tolle Libellenfotos machen ohne die Kamera im Teich zu versenken. 

Aus welcher Distanz ist mit einem 100mm Makro Objektiv eine detailierte schöne Foto möglich. Die Tiere landen ja immer am falschen Ort.
Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Servus Patrik



> Es sind zwei Objektive in der engeren Wahl.
> Das Canon EF 100mm
> ......



Meinst du dieses 
Der IS (ImagesStabilizer) ist unbedingt zu empfehlen 
Würde mir keines mehr ohne kaufen :smoki

Die Crux ist allerdings, bei 100mm mußt schon recht nahe ans Objekt heran gehen, um eine 1:1 Darstellung zu erreichen .... heißt die Fluchtdistanz ist schon sehr gering 

Das 180er kenne ich nicht .... soll aber in diversen Foren als recht gut beschrieben sein ... allerdings hat es keinen IS.

Für __ Libellen würde ich eher mehr Brennweite als 100mm empfehlen .....

Schau Dir mal das Sigma 150er an (im Post von mir, vor deinem Post) 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, allerdings hat es auch keinen IS ... wennst ein ruhiges Handerl hast, geht es aber auch ohne ..... notfalls mit Stativ ....


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Servus Patrik

Zuerst vergessen 

Fotos mit dem Sigma 150/2.8 Makro an der Canon 1D MkII
   

und das Tokina 100/2.8 Makro an der Konica Minolta Dynax 7D


 

 

Und Hier stellt jemand fast die gleiche Frage im D-Forum
er hat die gleiche Cam Canon 450D ... ist ein verschreiber von ihm


----------



## StefanBO (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*



Turbo schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Canon EOS 450D
> 
> Es sind zwei Objektive in der engeren Wahl.
> Das Canon EF 100mm
> ...


Hallo Patrik,
ich habe zur EOS 450 ein Tamron (*) SP Di AF 90mm 1:2.8 Macro

Vorteile längerer Brennweiten wurden ja schon genannt.
Insbesondere bei gestalteten Aufnahmen mit Stativ kann man das sicherlich ausnutzen!

Ich gebe zu, ich mache lieber Schnappschüsse aus der Hand 
Da verwackelt eine kürzere und lichtstärkere Brennweite nicht so schnell, bzw. man kann die Blende weiter schließen.

Eine Bildstabilisierung ist natürlich auch sehr nützlich. Kostet aber leider dann auch etwas mehr  

Bei __ Libellen braucht man schon etwas Beobachtung und Geduld, bis die sich an einem passenden Ort in der Nähe des eigenen Standpunktes hinsetzen!

Wenn du nicht gerade Posterausdrucke anfertigen möchtest, sind Ausschnittsvergrößerungen meist kein Problem.

Trotzdem, nachfolgend ein Beispiel ohne Beschnitt, Aufnahmeabstand ca. 45 cm, das ich gerade fotografiert habe. Bei Blende 8 und 1/125 aus der Hand (kein Bildstabilisator).



 

(*) Tamron Objektive gab/gibt es ab und zu mal bei den Ebay WOW-der-Woche-Auktionen, so dass ich zu diesem Angebot (aufgrund des dadurch erzielten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis) nicht nein sagen konnte


----------



## Turbo (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 
Ich war mir beim Kaufentscheid schon beinahe sicher. (Canon)
Jetzt fange ich wieder von vorne an. 
Sigma 150 oder Tamron 180?
Der Preis ist bei beiden überzeugend. 
Bildstabilisator haben aber glaube ich beide Objektive keinen. Oder?

Werde mich mal schlau lesen darüber. 

Danke für die prompte Antwort.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Objektive - Welche habt ihr und welche möchtet ihr noch haben*

Hi Patrick,

ich würde das 150er nehmen, die 2.8 sind auf jeden Fall von Vorteil bei wenig Licht und ich hab es überall nur als sehr scharfes Objektiv betitelt gelesen. Da Du eine Crop hast finde ich die 180er schon fast etwas zu viel und die hat ja auch noch nur 3.5 - allerdings würde ich mal den Mindestabstand der beiden Objektive miteinander vergleichen und dann entscheiden. Ebenso kannst Du hier mal schauen.


----------

